# waste disposal, delicate question.



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, we are hoping to move to Cyprus, and have been looking at renting a property in the Peyia area. We holiday in a small village near Larnaca which has mains sewers, but where toilet paper cannot be flushed. Does the same apply to the more modern houses in Peyia?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pearsews said:


> Hi, we are hoping to move to Cyprus, and have been looking at renting a property in the Peyia area. We holiday in a small village near Larnaca which has mains sewers, but where toilet paper cannot be flushed. Does the same apply to the more modern houses in Peyia?


It depends on what sort of drains the developer has put in.
If the drains are rough concrete the paper clogs on the sides and cause blockages.
This is easily remedied by getting drain tech to come and line the drains with plastic pipes. It only cost a few hundred euros and is well worth it.
Some developers in this area now use drain tech for their drains but not all do.
If the house you are renting dosnt have plastic drains ask your landlord to get drain tech in.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Would recommend that company too, they have a good rep.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the rapid responses to my queries, very impressed with the site. will be back!


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Anytime, we all benefit from the information people pass on here.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Anytime, we all benefit from the information people pass on here.


It was my understanding that this is a question of environmental protection rather than the state of the sewers. I've never seen a public Cypriot toilet that doesn't have an accompanying bin for toilet paper(even in the modern high class hotels). It's one of the reasons that the beaches are relatively clean. The water treatment plants also would become clogged if the habit of landfill of paper waste was broken and people took it upon themselves to start flushing paper products into the system simply because they had bothered to line their pipes.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kimonas said:


> It was my understanding that this is a question of environmental protection rather than the state of the sewers. I've never seen a public Cypriot toilet that doesn't have an accompanying bin for toilet paper(even in the modern high class hotels). It's one of the reasons that the beaches are relatively clean. The water treatment plants also would become clogged if the habit of landfill of paper waste was broken and people took it upon themselves to start flushing paper products into the system simply because they had bothered to line their pipes.


If that is the case Kimonas, why do many developers now put drains in where you can flush paper down the loo? They actually tell you its ok to do so.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

I lived in a rented house in Limassol for three years in the '70's and we were told it was not necessary to us a toilet paper bin, never had any problems.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Things are improving, it is just a matter of luck and where you live probably. We have no problem with putting the paper in the toilet.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I suspect the developers are pandering to the delicate sensitivities of those that buy their properties in that to some points of view there is something backward (almost medieval) and questionable if a toilet is seen to be unable to flush away the unmentionables. I've been at several conferences where the issue of water conservation in the mediterranean has been cited as the main reason for unholding the almost universal practice here of putting paper in the bin for landfill disposal in that it takes tonnes of water to process out the paper in the sewage works. There is also an environmental burden in that the chemical content of paper has to dealt with. Toilet paper also causes most soakaways and cesspits to fail eventually in that the papier mache formed blocks the grates and flow ways of most systems. Certainly the scientists involved in environmental protection are trying to encourage other societies to adopt he mediterranean practice of binning the paperwaste.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

I see your point of view, guess the answer is fast bio degradable paper. There has to be better water management, but when people also start to but dishwashers, more tourists keep coming, and the waste by using the hose pipe excessively, then you have to educate the people better. The Water Board is doing that with info in the water bills.


----------

